# Cape Honeysuckle



## Tom (Nov 13, 2010)

My Cape Honey suckle has been in bloom lately. Makes a nice garnish for a squashed pumpkin or some greens.

There is something strangely appealing/satisfying about feeding C/B plants from the Cape to C/B tortoises from the Cape, ...in America.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 13, 2010)

That's SOOOO cool.
I've been trying to do some reading on what edible plants from the cape may be available to plant for a leopard enclosure, and I'm doing the same thing for the redfoots, looking for actual plants from the amazon.


----------



## Tom (Nov 13, 2010)

I've just recently started this. Try this one: 









The literal translation from the native word for this plant into English is "tortoise food".


----------



## Balboa (Nov 13, 2010)

That's perfect! Thanks Tom!


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Nov 13, 2010)

sulcatas and leopards will destroy that elephant bush within minutes. We tried to keep it planted in the pens...yeah right! We now have several growing in their very own enclosure

The honey suckle blooms are well liked too. I have never bothered to feed the leaves though. They grow very quickly, so that's nice.


----------



## Livingstone (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, you are bringing me back. I grew in Johannesburg South Africa, and we have property just outside Cape Town. I spent every holiday in the cape, lots of lil leop's running around in the summer.


----------



## Tom (Nov 16, 2010)

Livingstone said:


> Thanks guys, you are bringing me back. I grew in Johannesburg South Africa, and we have property just outside Cape Town. I spent every holiday in the cape, lots of lil leop's running around in the summer.



Where is your property? I was all over Cape Town a few years back.


----------



## Livingstone (Nov 16, 2010)

Hermanus. Past False Bay. About 2 hours outside of Cape Town.

Were you working or traveling?


----------



## Tom (Nov 16, 2010)

I was working. I know False Bay, but not Hermanus. My girlfriend lived in Hout Bay. I did a film there for around three months.


----------



## Livingstone (Nov 19, 2010)

Lets mve this to PM's.


----------



## Angi (Nov 19, 2010)

I am so glad you posted this Tom. I have Cape Honey Suckle in my back yard and didn't know what it was. It requiers NO care so I kind of forgot about it. Thanks!


----------



## Nay (Nov 19, 2010)

Gee I thought that first post was about Cape Cod (MA) and wondering what torts were there!
Na


----------



## RedFootTanaka (Nov 19, 2010)

Nay said:


> Gee I thought that first post was about Cape Cod (MA) and wondering what torts were there!
> Na




I thought Cape Cod at first too. I got excited because thats where i live. And finding anything edible that grows for torts out here would be awesome. Oh well. Grocery store foods it is for now


----------



## Nay (Nov 19, 2010)

I've been at the cap a few times, wasn't there a ton of those roses along all the roads? Not sure if they are the same as regular rose, but why not? I'm sure roses are safe. Just a thought.


----------



## smithdoge (Nov 21, 2010)

I have been trying to do some reading on what edible plants from the cape may be available to plant for a leopard enclosure, and I'm doing the same thing for the redfoots, looking for actual plants from the amazon.


----------

